# Need Oberhasli photos!



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

Need photos of Oberhasli packgoats!
Anything eye-catching; way out on the trail, with a child on the saddle, packing your kill down from the hunt, or just looking cool in packgoat gear!
If you send it by June 5, 2012 (or ASAP) it will be considered for a national magazine article about the Oberhasli Goat Club Packgoat Contest.
If you send it after that date we will consider it for use with our newsletter, website, or Facebook page.
Send to:
rac[email protected]
Thanks so much!
Dawn Raye Cain


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

These are my 2 favorites for last year.
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

These Oberhasli photos are fantastic!!!
I was hoping you would send some!
Unfortunately I have Nooo idea how to email those to [email protected]
Did you email them also?

Dawn Raye Cain
Runnin' Ober Dairy Goats

Co-Chair Working Wether Committee-Oberhasli Goat Club


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Right click the picture, select save as, name it. Just take note were you are saving them to.

OR

Right click, copy link location. In your email somewhere right click and paste. This will at least give the address to the pics but should leave a clickable link to them.


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much !!!

i ACTUALLY SAVED THE PHOTOS 

Dawn Raye Cain
Runnin' Ober 
Co-Chair Working Wether Committee of

Oberhasli Goat Club


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so non-tech I forgot to add:

Oberhasli Goat Club
http://oberhasli.us/

The description of our Oberhasli 4H/FFA Packgoat Wether Essay Contest is here

I LOVE the photos and videos you all post!

Dawn Raye


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

OK. Here's my essay:

Oberhasli goats are one of six major breeds of dairy goats as defined by the American Dairy Goat Association bread with long legs so their udders don't drag, though this is rarely a problem with wethered males.

They have reddish-brown hair unless they are attending local raves, and then they may be any color.

They are agile and strong having extra power in their rear legs from playing hocky.

Their quiet temperament and friendliness makes them an excellent choice as a pack goat, travelling in packs rather than herds as other more noisy goats do. Naturally herd goats a so called because of their noisiness.

The Oberhasli goat originated near Berne, Switzerland, apparently by spontaneous generation, since pure breds aren't crosses of other goats. Their superior packing ability is evidenced by the fact that they got to America from Switzerland. Other goats are afraid to cross streams.

Should I win the Oberhasli goat, I will keep him away from donkeys.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> bread with long legs


So Bob, Do you make a sandwich with the bread and long legs?
:shock:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Oberhaslis fled Switzerland to escape spelling Nazi's ;-)

Actually I can spell, and I can type, and I knew my grammar ...

I just can't remember what I was talking about at the beginning of the sentence by the time I reach end.

Just wait until you are my age... and if you are older than me, you will be waiting a long time.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Never been to switzerland.

I must say though. I was really expecting you to give me a recipe or
something. :lol: 

I think we are pretty close in age. If my memory or math is not failing me 
I think I am 56.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be 57 in Sept. 

But it's not so much the age as the mileage.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am of an age where I can take up smokin' and drinkin' and running around with Klingon women... you know, all the stuff that'll get you in the long run.

Because I don't have a long run left.

It makes me valuable. I can volunteer to clean up places like Chernobyl and not worry about long term effects.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I actually learned stuff about Oberhaslis that I didn't know before I did the research for the essay.

Did you know that the female of the breed is called an Underhasli?

And of course now you know what is between an Oberhasli and an Underhasli...


Nothinbuthasli.


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

So, what's so old about 56 or 57?

My Great Aunt is 101 and hosted her weekly bridge club at her home the other day.

Isn't Larry 71 and he hiked 240 mis?

Of course, I'm only 55, but all these hiking photos are so breathtaking I'm determined to build my stamina back up so I can hike like I used to.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Auroa: 
Like Bob said. It is not the age but the mileage.

And that would depend on if the miles were hard
miles.

I personally just started walking 3 years ago.
Before that I sat on a horse.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Bob how am I to keep up with Cuzo's galmor shots if you shanghai our Ober spot light. The semen of the buck that produced the herd that these boys came from did fly on a plane from Switzerland and landed in California. They are friendly, smart, quiet, loyal, hardworking, handsome, and have no problems crossing streams.
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

You go Nancy.

I really enjoyed the photos. looks like you guys were elk hunting in Idaho. No fear of water, friendly , loyal, hard working. Right on. Wish my goats would hurry up and get big. Those are some fine looking Pack Goats Nancy. You should be proud to show them off.

Curtis


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

idahonancy said:


> Bob how am I to keep up with Cuzo's galmor shots if you shanghai our Ober spot light.


Sorry. I thought you could use my essay as the standard by which to measure the contest submissions. My baaaad.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice photos! I love Obers with their rich bay coats. So pretty! And Bob's essay about Obers is hilarious!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those packing pictures were memorial day weekend in the Cabinet mountains in Thompson Falls, MT. It is steep country. We ended up dropping the video camera at the end of trail. The next weekend we did the same trip bare back. Much of the trail had trees blown down all over it. We spent a lot of time cutting the trail open. Often times by the time we got the trail open the goats had found another way through by going around, over or crawling on their knees with loaded cross bucks. My long leg lighter agile goat would jump over things fully loaded. My goat built like a tank would put his head down and plow through. He is really hard on equipment. It was fun going in at higher speed bare back. There was still a lot of jumping to do. We found the camera and a moose shed antler.
The attached pictures have nothing to do with hiking, just pretty ober boys.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Spent the weekend up the Clearwater area here in Idaho with an all girls backpack trip. It was great fun watching the goats eat the high alpine snow and getting nervous when I jumped in the lake.


----------

